# Robin loves his new blanket!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I've been thinking about getting him his own cat bed

A couple weeks ago, I brought home an old scratchy blanket dotted with cat faces! Now he won't sleep on anything else!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

When I brought it home, I figured, it's too old and scratchy, I'll just use it as a bedspread. Robin however, who usually sleeps on MY bed, took a liking to it! Wherever I put the new blanket is where he sleeps! Usually I put it on my bed...


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Cats love fleece, too. Check thrift stores for soft baby blankets on sale. I scrunch them up on the floor and my cats love them. I bought an adorable fleece pink blanket the other day and my 23 pound Jack loves it!


----------

